# Tall guy and squats



## FordFan (Apr 2, 2013)

Guys lil help here. I'm 6'1" and trying to get the "sweep" and just overall quad development. My main problem is squats.

I'm not scared of em. I love them. My problem is going low without the old saying of knees going past the toes.

When I try to keep knees back, I can only go about knees at. 90 deg angle. Even just doing the bar, it's awkward and kills my knees ( and I almost lose balance).

Tried spreading legs past shoulder width, toe angles, etc. any advice here guys? I wrap my knees but just don't want to do any damage.


----------



## colochine (Apr 2, 2013)

I'm 6 even and I can only go parallel without it being uncomfortable.

Front squats I can go ATG though.


----------



## Ironbuilt (Apr 2, 2013)

I'm 6-2.5 ..Ford work quads by isolated quad machine . Standard leg extenstion machine.and even machine front squats if available. And when them bitches feel the pump then squat so weight won't need to be as heavy and rep the hell out a them.  . And never say can't...thanks IB.

Grow the hammy along with which will be used instead of knees for base support.


----------



## Ironbuilt (Apr 4, 2013)

Ford thought of you today my friend
Leg day..
We did dumbbell lunges with one leg bent 90' on a flat bench
.talk about tough.cardio and quad all in one bro
Do it or walking lunges with a bar. Ib


----------



## omegachewy (Apr 4, 2013)

Ironbuilt said:


> I'm 6-2.5 ..Ford work quads by isolated quad machine . Standard leg extenstion machine.and even machine front squats if available. And when them bitches feel the pump then squat so weight won't need to be as heavy and rep the hell out a them.  . And never say can't...thanks IB.
> 
> Grow the hammy along with which will be used instead of knees for base support.



perfect advice. im a shortish guy, but my taller friends have the same prob, and this does wonders for them. 

Also, ass to grass is over rated, especially for your goals. me being short, I tend to go very deep, but past 90, youre mainly doing glutes and hams anyhow. and don't forget, your muscles out grow tendons, so don't slam on too much weight if youre not using something to increase soft tissue synthesis (tb500, gh, gh peps etc)


----------



## Big-John (Apr 4, 2013)

FordFan said:


> Guys lil help here. I'm 6'1" and trying to get the "sweep" and just overall quad development. My main problem is squats.
> 
> I'm not scared of em. I love them. My problem is going low without the old saying of knees going past the toes.
> 
> ...



I know how yo feel! I am 6'4:sniper:


----------



## Sylva (May 1, 2013)

I'm 6'1 and the squat is one of my favorite lifts. As far as form I generally take a slightly wide than shoulder width stance with my toes pointed slightly out. 

When I sit back to start the movement I break at the hips first then the knees, I think may people start the movement at the knees and that can cause knee pain, IMO. Also, when I sit back and down into the squat, it creates a natural tension on my quads, hams, butt etc and as I go lower that tension builds, you should be able to feel the point where you're posterior chain is loaded the most, once i reach that point(parallel) I go back up. 

I think a lot of people just sit down and not back and that forces you to use your knees as a your breaks so to speak and that tears them up. Use your muscles to control the movement, not the joint. 

This is a 3 year old vid of me squatting  but I think you can kind of see what i'm saying. Not saying my form is the best in this vid(it's def improved since then) but it's not bad and maybe you can get some ideas from watching it. 


5/3/1 wave3/wk3 squat - YouTube


----------



## FordFan (May 1, 2013)

I like the description Sylva. I do have a tendency to use my knees as brakes. Thanks for your description.

Ib, the dumbbell lunges you are talking about, I have a love/hate relationship with them. Love what they do, but man they burn. But I do em!!


----------



## turbobusa (May 1, 2013)

Good post Sylva. The common coaching chant in PL training --sittting sitting sitiing . chest out . Heal drive chest chest out!Warm those hips and hams well
take your time BJ with your warmups . Work form first and foremost.
Remember -- Like a machine perfect rep every rep. If you really want 
to get your lifts moving you need a good partner or partners to give you confidence under wt. If you feel secure your mind is at ease and allows better focus without worry of getting pinned . Thanks, T


----------

